# Lavasteine im Teich?



## gabiundwolfgang (9. Aug. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wir, meine Frau Gabi und ich, Wolfgang, sind neu hier. Da man  mit diesem Sommer nichts rechtes anfangen konnte, haben wir die schöneren Stunden verbracht um einen Teich anzulegen. Wir sind im Bau schon recht weit gekommen und haben uns auch schon viele Informationen angelesen. Jetzt stellt sich für uns die Frage, welche Kiesel wir für die Kapillarsperre und welche Steine wir für die Deko verwenden. Wir haben den Hang unserer Terrasse mit Lavasteinen aus der näheren Umgebung der Eifel befestigt. Um nicht zu viele verschiedene Steine im Garten zu haben überlegen wir, ob wir für die Kapillarsperre Lavalit und als Dekosteine Lavasteine verwenden können. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Steinen? Könnten sich diese negativ auf die Wasserqualität auswirken, z. B. PH-Wert? Bisher haben wir keine Bilder gefunden, auf denen Lavasteine im Teich zu sehen sind. Liegt das nur daran, dass Lava im Bundesgebiet selten ist oder spricht die Offenporigkeit und starke Moosbildung dagegen? Es wäre schön eine Rückmeldung zu erhalten, viele Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## Piroska (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Lavasteine im Teich?*

Hallo Wolfgang!

Wir haben Vulkalit (Filtermaterial für Wasseraufbereitung etc., es gibt 3 verschiedene Zusammensetzungen) bei uns in der Eifel gekauft (direkt vor Ort bei der Herstellerfirma) und gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht (Pflanzenfilter). In der Firma selbst sind wir von einem kompetenten Mitarbeiter/Chef sehr gut beraten worden. Man kann es dort in 25 kg Säcken kaufen (vorher betellen) oder im BigPack (1 kubikmeter). Funktioniert gut und sieht auch noch gut aus!

Gruss Annette


----------



## Limnos (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Lavasteine im Teich?*

Hi Gabiundwolfgang

Da die Mineralwässer der Vulkaneifel sehr gesund sind, ist von der Lava nichts für die Wasserqualität zu befürchten. Ich habe mal Lavasplit im Aquarium verwendet. Da aber an ihm hartnäckige Fadenalgen wuchsen, habe ich ihn wieder entfernt. Aber viele Aquarianer verwenden Lavasteine, um darauf Wasserpflanzen wie Anubias oder Javafarn wachsen zu lassen, die sich an der porösen Oberfläche besonders gut "festkrallen" können - ohne negative Auswirkungen auf das Wasser oder seine Bewohner. Ich hole mir hin und wieder auch Lavabrocken zwischen Bettenfeld und Manderscheid.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Garfield (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Lavasteine im Teich?*

Hi,


> Bisher haben wir keine Bilder gefunden, auf denen Lavasteine im Teich zu sehen sind.


Bitte, hier :
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28990
Der gesammte linke Teil, der Pflanzenfilter, besteht aus Lavasteinen, seit mehr als 10 Jahren, ohne Probleme für die Fische und Pflanzen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Lavasteine im Teich?*

Hallo gabiundwolfgang!
Dass die porösen Lavasteine vermoosen können, seh ich nicht als Nachteil, sondern als enormen Vorteil,
aber wieso glaubst du, dass eine Kapillarsperre aus STEINEN aufgebaut ist?
Das ist doch bloß ein senkrecht hochstehender Teil der Folie, 
der bodeneben abgeschnitten wurde!


----------



## gabiundwolfgang (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Lavasteine im Teich?*

Hallo Schwarzer Peter,
das mit der umgebogenen Folie als Kapillarsperre ist mir eigentlich klar. Mit den Steinen will ich nur die schwarze Folie kaschieren. So macht das doch Sinn oder?
Viele Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## derschwarzepeter (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Lavasteine im Teich?*

Du meinst die (in meinem Fall 2 mm breite) schwarze Schnittfläche der Folie?

Mehr ist nicht zu sehen und selbst das verschwindet optisch unter der Vegetation
oder siehst DU die Kapillarsperre auf meinem Foto? 
(Dort wo die 5 gelben Pfeile hinzeigen!)
Zusätzlich Bauteile: keine 
Sichtbarkeit: keine
Ideale Lösung!


----------



## karsten. (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Lavasteine im Teich?*



gabiundwolfgang schrieb:


> ...... Bisher haben wir keine Bilder gefunden, auf denen Lavasteine im Teich zu sehen sind. ........





alles [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/8/]Lava 
[/URL]


----------



## gabiundwolfgang (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Lavasteine im Teich?*

Hallo Karsten,
das sieht ja traumhaft aus mit den Lavasteinen. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so schön werden kann.


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Lavasteine im Teich?*

Hallo Wolfgang,
von den Lavasteinen hast Du hinsichtlich Wasserqualität nichts zu befürchten. Nicht nur deren Entstehung, auch deren Zusammensetzung spricht gegen jeden Einfluss auf die Wasserchemie... .
Bleibt nur der positive Effekt, dass dieses Material porös ist, darin Schwebstoffe absinken können oder sich Wurzeln verankern können.


----------



## karsten. (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Lavasteine im Teich?*

und 



es gibt noch die Theorie mit der Phosphatbindung durch 
die Eisenanteile


----------

